# Purina Agility Challenge- Incredible!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Some absolutely incredible agility here. Sad to not see any GSD representation, but I suppose that's just the way it goes. But wow- this is seriously blowing my mind. If you are even remotely into agility- try watching this without smiling!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

This makes me want to do agility even more with a female GSD later in life. <3 Your right I was smiling the whole time!!

DANG, I LIKE JAZZ!!!

WOW!! Sinjin WAS FAST AS WOAH!!!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah- Jazz was pretty cool. Definitely way faster than I expected- then again, I know nothing about that breed. I think Catcher (last dog) was my favorite. Did you see that "flip" off the a-frame into the tunnel? Phenomenal.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I did, and if he didn't knock that pole, he was 1 second behind the national champion!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I started to train Jenna and Joy in agility. I am not that fast -- it would take me 33 seconds to move out of the start line. But the dogs like to climb on the equipment and go over the jumps.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats pretty awesome! brought back a higher interest in agility. Just looks like so much fun but i have to wait til i have a dog that would actually wanna do it.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The world competition is going to be in Ft Worth in May- you should come check out the best teams from all over the globe.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

May 2012, I assume? Can you give me a name for the event so I can be sure to look it up? Would LOVE to be there, of course!


----------

